# REOville Spa



## Rob Fisher (14/9/14)

Missy and Evangeline will be leaving the country for a short trip to the USA for a visit to the Spa... they will both be getting a once over from Rob and new sub ohm contacts. I will miss them big time!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (14/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Missy and Evangeline will be leaving the country for a short trip to the USA for a visit to the Spa... they will both be getting a once over from Rob and new sub ohm contacts. I will miss them big time!
> 
> View attachment 11427



Baaai Missy and Evangeline! Enjoy the Spa treatment!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (14/9/14)

Hope you treat your wife that well too 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulie (14/9/14)

Sad day Rob but im sure its all going to be worth it!


----------



## Yiannaki (14/9/14)

Wishing them a safe trip and all the best for their surgery  

How many reos does that currently leave you with at the moment @Rob Fisher? This must be an all time low!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/9/14)

Happy Spa treatment 
I sincerely hope they come back refreshed and ready to rock and roll!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Wishing them a safe trip and all the best for their surgery
> 
> How many reos does that currently leave you with at the moment @Rob Fisher? This must be an all time low!


 
It is indeed! I will only have ONE!!!!!!  Avril won't be on her own for long... 

But I should get 2 x SL/LP Grands in the next 2 days and a Woodvil returning from the Spa in a week or so! 

New "Lily" the White SL/LP Grand is in the massive Vapour Mountain order which I expect to land in CT in the next 48 hours or so!
Then "Brooklyn" the Emerald Green SL/LP Grand is in JHB on it's way to Durbs as we speak!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (14/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> It is indeed! I will only have ONE!!!!!!  Avril won't be on her own for long...
> 
> But I should get 2 x SL/LP Grands in the next 2 days and a Woodvil returning from the Spa in a week or so!
> 
> ...



Wow! You must be lonely with just the one 

At least you know there's a whole bunch of ladies headed your want that want you 

Really looking forward to seeing Brooklyn

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Wow! You must be lonely with just the one
> 
> At least you know there's a whole bunch of ladies headed your want that want you
> 
> Really looking forward to seeing Brooklyn


 
It is very lonely here right now... Would you like to see who the Emerald Green SL/LP is named after?


----------



## Yiannaki (14/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> It is very lonely here right now... Would you like to see who the Emerald Green SL/LP is named after?


Show me


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/9/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (14/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 11430
> View attachment 11431


She wants me   lol

That's a true beauty Rob!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

